# leo breeding:RAPTOR x (blazing) blizzard = ?



## nogatsira

What would raptor x blizzard and raptor x blazing blizzard have as results?


----------



## Captainmatt29

nogatsira said:


> What would raptor x blizzard and raptor x blazing blizzard have as results?


Raptor x blizzard

Normal HET Tremper Albino, Blizzard, Eclipse

Raptor x Blazing Blizzard

Tremper Albino HET Blizzard, Eclipse 

I believe that is correct


----------



## gazz

Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse.

Possible body pattern could range from Banded,Aberrant,Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped. 
=====
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X Talbino blizzard = .

Talbino HET Blizzard,Eclipse.

Possible body pattern could range from Banded,Aberrant,Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.


----------



## nogatsira

Wow so basically the outcome is a lot of guessing with all the hets and patterns possible?

Tremper Albinos do look sexy tho!


----------



## Captainmatt29

If you breed back a few times you will get some good results


----------



## tonkaz0

*Eventually this.*

Taken from Ron Trempers website, if you click on the link at the bottom of the page it will tell you more.














May 6, 2007 - After three years of development, we are pleased to offer the first public sales of the *DIABLO BLANCO*.

It is important with any new valid morph that proper naming and a standard be carefully considered and published at the time of release.

The *DIABLO BLANCO* genetics have revealed three eye variations and two body color variants. At the time of this release DBs can be broken down into two categories: the Blanco and the Diablo Blanco - defined as follows......

*BLANCO* = The Blanco is a genetically patternless gecko with normal colored albino eyes. The preferred head, body and tail color is white. Some indivduals may have yellowish color on the body, which will be removed through the next generations of selective breedings.

*DIABLO BLANCO* = The Diablo Blanco is a genetically patternless gecko with partial or complete red colored eyes. As in the Raptor morph there will be Snake-eyed Diablo Blancos, with one or more eyes being 50% solid red in color. and there will be geckos with two all red eyes, which will be called Diablo Blancos (DBs). The highest form of this morph is a solid white patternless gecko with two all red eyes. Some indivduals may have yellowish color on the body, which will be removed through the next generations of selective breedings.

The “White Devil” is the result of crossing very white *Tremper Albino "Blazing" Blizzard (BB)* females with our best *Raptor* male and breeding those double het offspring together. It is not the result of crossing a pure BB with a pure BB and accidentally getting a variant of that morph with all red eyes. No BB has ever been produced with two all red eyes. I also introduced the genes for giant into the Diablo Blanco project, so many of these DBs will have above average size. The first pure DB with two all red eyes hatched in May 2006. Diablo Blanco FAQ page.


----------



## MrMike

Crossing Blizzards into RAPTOR lines is what produced the Diablo Blancos. The "best" examples are crisp white patternless geckos with solid red eyes.

Edit: Bah, beaten to it!


----------



## tonkaz0

*Diablos*

* ops soz mate.:whistling2:*


----------



## ignorantshed

so although not genetically the same, would a 'supersnow blazing blizzard' also be considered to be a 'Diablo Blanco' as it is still a patternless white gecko with solid red eyes?


----------



## gazz

ignorantshed said:


> so although not genetically the same, would a 'supersnow blazing blizzard' also be considered to be a 'Diablo Blanco' as it is still a patternless white gecko with solid red eyes?


No a Blazing blizzard super snow is just that.
A Blazing blizzard super snow will always have full solid eyes and will always be white and never express yellow.

A Diablo blanco or rather the correct name is a Blazing blizzard eclipse.
A Blazing blizzard eclipse will express eclipse from 1% to 100% and comes in white to bright yellow.


----------



## Salamanda

sorry to butt in but what about RAPTOR X tremper albino?


----------



## sam12345

Salamanda said:


> sorry to butt in but what about RAPTOR X tremper albino?


100% Tremper albinos het eclipse
Some may show varying degrees of tangerine, and jungle, stripe, rev stripe and patternless rev stripe patterning.


----------

